# Internal temperature of the meat and time required for pasteurization 7D reduction of Salmonella



## daveomak

Holding at longer times, increases the death count of offending pathogens...


----------



## indaswamp

Thanks for posting Dave!


----------



## Sowsage

Dave, I noticed this chart is for a 12% fat..... How does fat percentage effect the death rate times? Less fat more time? Less fat less time? I typically do breast only for Thanksgiving get togethers as most of the guests prefer breast meat. I usually pull at 150°-155° and let rest with good results. I would pull a little earlier if posible. If I can hold at 145° for 14min I'm asuming I'm good??


----------



## chef jimmyj

I too cook Poultry Breast to 150. Yes, the Turkey can be pulled at 145 and held 15 but there is a possibility of some Blush in the center of the meat. This , while safe, can turn off your guests. BEEN THERE. I laughed as my family lined up at the Microwave...JJ


----------



## daveomak

Sowsage said:


> Dave, I noticed this chart is for a 12% fat..... How does fat percentage effect the death rate times? Less fat more time? Less fat less time? I typically do breast only for Thanksgiving get togethers as most of the guests prefer breast meat. I usually pull at 150°-155° and let rest with good results. I would pull a little earlier if posible. If I can hold at 145° for 14min I'm asuming I'm good??



Poultry with less fat takes less time to achieve pasteurization.... 
I  posted the longest time to achieve pasteurization because..... 
We have no way to determine the fat content in meats...  Any meats...  And the %Fat chart may cause confusion and we may "under pasteurize" poultry in our homes if one selects the incorrect amount of fat in our meat of choice....
I know that choice may be observed as censoring a valuable choice you may want to make...
When we get to  pasteurizing beef, Wagyu Beef will pose a monumental challenge...  However, pasteurizing $30,40 or $50 an pound meat is well beyond the scope of this topic.....

About chicken breast meat...  
I pasteurize all my poultry at ~138F for 1.5-3 hours....   At that low temperature, I can't ruin a chicken....  It's perfectly safe and delicious...  moist and tender....

Try your method and hold for a much longer time...


----------



## Sowsage

daveomak said:


> Poultry with less fat takes less time to achieve pasteurization....
> I  posted the longest time to achieve pasteurization because.....
> We have no way to determine the fat content in meats...  Any meats...  And the %Fat chart may cause confusion and we may "under pasteurize" poultry in our homes if one selects the incorrect amount of fat in our meat of choice....
> I know that choice may be observed as censoring a valuable choice you may want to make...
> When we get to  pasteurizing beef, Wagyu Beef will pose a monumental challenge...  However, pasteurizing $30,40 or $50 an pound meat is well beyond the scope of this topic.....
> 
> About chicken breast meat...
> I pasteurize all my poultry at ~138F for 1.5-3 hours....   At that low temperature, I can't ruin a chicken....  It's perfectly safe and delicious...  moist and tender....
> 
> Try your method and hold for a much longer time...


Thanks Dave for the explanation. Makes since to go with the longest time chart without knowing the true fat %.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Nice info Dave.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Pasteurization of Poultry and other Enhanced meats is important. With Intact Beef, Pasteurization, beyond the surface, is unnecessary. Now, getting correct pasteurization of an all beef Hot Dog, there I understand needing to know fat content. Thanks, Dave, for the info regarding fat increasing pasteurization time. I too was unclear which way it went...JJ


----------



## billy brown

Maybe slightly off topic but looking for some guidance here. I have a friend who smokes half chickens in a weird homemade rig to maybe 100F IT then takes them off and stores them in the fridge to be finished in the oven sometime later. He proudly showed them to me the other day and they sort of creeped me out. In the past I have mentioned the 140 in 4 rule to him but I'm no expert and don't want to hurt his feelings or rile him up. How did this sound to you from a safety standpoint?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Chicken and Uncured Ground meats are not meat you want to Partially Cook. Your lacking some details to make a definitive call, but I suggest you don't eat chicken at your buddy's house ...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Dave it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

My wife got food poisoning from chicken at Ruby Tuesdays a few years back and ended up in the hospital. Was no fun.

Warren


----------



## billy brown

chef jimmyj said:


> Chicken and Uncured Ground meats are not meat you want to Partially Cook. Your lacking some details to make a definitive call, but I suggest you don't eat chicken at your buddy's house ...JJ


Thanks, Chef Jimmy, will certainly resist any temptation that I might have when I'm over there. Same goes for his pork loin which he treats the same way!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Intact Muscle meats, not Enhanced by injecting Brine,  like a Beef,Lamb or Pork Roast, Chops or Steaks, are a different story. Intact muscle only will have Bacteria on the surface. Smoking at Temple over 140°F will kill surface Bacteria, and even leaving the interior raw represents no safety issue. Even if his Pork was infected with Trichinella, there is no risk in partial cooking to be finished later. The Parasites don't multiple and what's there will be killed when the IT hits 130°...JJ


----------



## billy brown

chef jimmyj said:


> Intact Muscle meats, not Enhanced by injecting Brine,  like a Beef,Lamb or Pork Roast, Chops or Steaks, are a different story. Intact muscle only will have Bacteria on the surface. Smoking at Temple over 140°F will kill surface Bacteria, and even leaving the interior raw represents no safety issue. Even if his Pork was infected with Trichinella, there is no risk in partial cooking to be finished later. The Parasites don't multiple and what's there will be killed when the IT hits 130°...JJ


Ah, okay, got it. Thanks!


----------



## Daba's BBQ

The chicken breasts came out great! I placed them on the smoker at 225 and they were done after 90 minutes. I sauced them for the last 10 minutes and took them off at an internal temp of 155. They were just perfect.


----------



## Daba's BBQ

billy brown said:


> Maybe slightly off topic but looking for some guidance here. I have a friend who smokes half chickens in a weird homemade rig to maybe 100F IT then takes them off and stores them in the fridge to be finished in the oven sometime later. He proudly showed them to me the other day and they sort of creeped me out. In the past I have mentioned the 140 in 4 rule to him but I'm no expert and don't want to hurt his feelings or rile him up. How did this sound to you from a safety standpoint?


I owned a restaurant in NYC. The one thing I pounded into the heads of my entire staff were the words CROSS CONTAMINATION. If you ever want to get someone sick ASAP, this is the quickest way to do so. Keeping partially cooked chicken in the refrigerator with other foods is a sure-fire way to get sick. I would never eat your friend's chicken or any other food that he serves.


----------

